# My Grow List........



## Bolero (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry about the length of the list! 

Cym Alumination ‘Trus’ x (Trinity Hall x Tracey Reddaway)
Cym Breakout ‘Flame’ 
Cym Cherry Cola ‘Feathered Friend’
Cym dayanum
Cym erythraeum ‘Paradise’
Cym Fairy Rouge ‘Lavender Falls’
Cym Gentle Touch ‘Bon Bon’
Cym Green Glass ‘Kimberley’ (2)
Cym Hiroshima Sweet Eyes ‘Pink Temptation’
Cym Ice on Fire ‘Nikietta’ (4)
Cym Joans Charisma ‘Vanity’ x (Starguard x Paradise Wonder)
Cym Katies Gold ‘Ultra’
Cym Kelly’s Winter ‘Gold Sovereign’ (2)
Cym Khanebono ‘Jacinta’ – AM/AOC
Cym Khan Flame ‘Tuscany’ – AM/AOC
Cym Kimberley Coast ‘Melinda’ Kirby Lesh ‘Pink Ice’
Cym Lancashire Khan ‘Evie’
Cym Leopard Lady ‘Mary Smith’
Cym Little Sarah ‘Pink Cascade’
Cym Little Sarah ‘Princess’
Cym Lunakira ‘Gleam’ 
Cym Mary Green ‘Little Annie’
Cym Out Tootsie ‘Pink Surprise’
Cym Pharoah’s Gold ‘John’s Delight’ x Sarah Jean ‘Edna Langdale’
Cym Pumisan ‘Cooksbridge’
Cym Pumisan ‘Orange’
Cym Regal Solana ‘Sequins’
Cym Rembrandt ‘Masterpiece’
Cym Ripe Cherry “Dazzle’
Cym Royal Fair ‘No. 5’ (4)
Cym Ruby Brooke ‘Falling Fire’
Cym Sarah Jean ‘Ice Cascade’ 
Cym Sarah Jean ‘Ice Flow’
Cym Sarah Jean ‘Jennifer’
Cym Sarah Jean ‘Princess’
Cym Serhan’s Passion ‘Marion’ – FCC/AOC
Cym South Coast “Cherry Blossom’ (3)
Cym Tenpin ‘Angelo’
Cym Tenpin ‘Rubens’
Cym Tethys ‘Black Majic’ x South Coast ‘Cherry Blossom’
Cym traceyanum (3)
Cym Tracey Reddaway ‘Marie’
Cym Valley Conquest ‘Majestic’
Cym Valley Princess ‘Sugar Baby’
Cym Valley Splash ‘Awesome’
Cym Wild Good ‘Sally Anne’
Cym Willunga Regal ‘Princess’ (2)
Cym Willunga Regal ‘Purple Passion’ (4)
Cym Wyong Flame ‘Dural’

Dendrobium

Den. Autumn “Sunset Shades” X Rutherford Starburst “Red Nova”
Den. Bardo Rose “Apple Blossom”
Den. Delicatum (species)
Den Don Thompson
Den Gilpett x Hewitt Glow (2)
Den lindleyi
Den Malones x self
Den. Speciosum X Kingianum “Alba”
Den Swallow x self (2)
Den Upin Red (4)
Den. Warrior “Exact Remake”
Den. Zipalong Zip Aussie Parade

Laeliniiae

Blc Goldenzelle x Pot Love Call ‘H&R’
Blc Sylvia Fry ‘Bette’ x Sc Beaufort ‘Yellow Lip’ (5)
C. amethystoglossa 'H&R' x 'H&R' (4N)
C. Cherry Chip ‘Blumen Insel’ x Sc Beaufort ‘Big Circle’
C. Chian-Tzy Loddisong
C. Chocolate Drop x Blc Oconee
C. Dal's Maid 'Rosella' x Slc Bright Angel 'Warren'
C. Dendi’s Fantasy x Lc Mari’s Love ‘Dianne’
C. intermedia ‘alba’ x C. intermedia ‘pink’
C. intermedia x L. dayana
C. Lavender Ice x Lc Prophesy ‘Monterey’
C. Lulu ‘Full’ x C. Lavender ice ‘Quite Nice’
C. Mem Jerome Schultz ‘Bette’ x Slc Dal’s Buddy ‘Bette
C. Princess Bells ‘Betty’s Bouquet’ x Sc Lana Coryell ‘Deborah’ (5)
C. Walkeriana var Alba 'Byron Bay'
Ctna Capri 'Lea' x Blc Dal's Reward 'Bette'
Ctna Dal’s Capri ‘Calypso’ x Sc Cherry Bee ‘Cynthia’
Ctna Dash of Port ‘Fine Wine’
Ctna Netasiri ‘Black-Night’
Ctt Japanese Beauty ‘Sakura’ (54)
Laelia anceps
Laelia Maronii x anceps
Lc Angelheart “Hihimannu’ x Sc Lana Coryell
Lc Gaskell-Pumila ‘Azure Star’
Lc Janet x Lc Mini Purple
Lc Mari's Song x Slc Red Jewel 'Tara'
Lc Mari's Song 'CTM-217' x Slc Tangerine Jewel 4N (2) 
Lc Mini Purple ‘9759’ x Lc Mini Purple ‘Lea’ 
Lc Orglades Glow x Lc Love Knot
Lc Rosie’s Surprise ‘17697’ x Lc Mini Purple ‘Lea’ (2)
Lc Rudak 'Signature' x Sl Orpetii ‘Shonan’ (4)
Lc Tokyo Magic ‘Lea’ x Blc Love Sound ‘Dogashima’
Lc Tokyo Magic ‘Lea’ x C. Cherry Chip ‘Blumen Insel’
Lc Tokyo Magic ‘Phil’ x Pot Love Call ‘Fantasy’ – (38)
Lc Yuan Nan Leopard
Pot Burana Beauty 'Burana'
Pot Dal’s Emperor ‘Allan’ x Sl Orpetii ‘Roy’ 
Pot Dal's Emperor x Sc Royal Beau (7)
Pot Dal’s Moon x Sc Mem Ellen Littman ‘Deborah’ (3)
Pot Free Spirit ‘Lea’ AM/AOS x Pot Dal’s Tradition ‘Lemon’
Pot Free Spirit 'Lea' x Sc Mem Ellen Littman 'C.C.'
Pot Hisako Akatsuka ‘Volcano Queen’ x Sc Tiny Titan
Pot Love Call ‘H&R’ x Pot Dal’s Delight ‘Ron’
Pot Michael Mulligan ‘Arcadia’
Pot Samantha Duncan (36)
Pot Shifong Little Love
Rsc Rosella’s Tangerine Leopard
Sc California Girl ‘Orchid Library’ x Slc Mari’s Beau ‘Allan’
Sc Cherry Bee
Sc Cherry Bee 'Kate' x Blc Zilzie Fry 'Jay Kay' (6)
Sc Dal's Good One 'Max' x Blc Waianae Leopard 'Bette'
Sc Hawaiian Beau x Laelia pumila (2)
Sc Lana Coryell x Slc Quantum Leap ‘Volcano’ (2)
Sc Royal Beau ‘Alex L’ x Slc Angel Flare ‘Cynthia’ (3)
Sc Royal Beau ‘Pat’ x Sc Royal Beau ‘Prince’ (4)
Sl Orpetii 'Roy' x Lc Mini Purple 'No. 1' AM/AOC (2)
Slc Angel’s Fantasy
Slc Angel Flare ‘Warren’ x Lc Mini Purple ‘No. 1’ – (37)
Slc (Bright Angel x Jillian Lee) x Tangerine Jewel 4N 
Slc Bright Angel x Blc Bryce Canyon ‘Spendiferous’
Slc Bright Angel x Blc Toshie Aoki’ Robyn’ 
Slc Bright Angel ‘9617’ (2)
Slc Dal’s Buddy
Slc Dal’s Marvel ‘Annetta’ x Sc Cherry Bee ‘Red Sun’ – (23)
Slc Dal’s Rage ‘Orange Halo’ x Slc Jillian Lea ‘Largest’ (3)
Slc Dianne Diehm
Slc Duckitt Ruby (2)
Slc Fairyland 'Murumatsu' (2)
Slc Fire Fantasy ‘H&R’ x Slc Dal’s Good One ‘Flaxton Stripe’ - (11)
Slc Jewel Chest (2)
Slc Jillian Lee x Pot Dal’s Vision
Slc Lues Angel Beau (5)
Slc Mango Spice x Sl Free Spirit ‘Lea’ (5)
Slc Mari’s Beat (2)
Slc Mine Gold 'Corona'
Slc Orglades ‘Early Harvest’ x Pot Free Spirit ‘Lea’
Slc Precious Katie 'Deborah' x Sc Royal Beau 'Anthea'
Slc Precious Stones (4N) x Sc Beaufort (4N)
Slc Red Berries (2)
Slc Red Jewel ‘Tara’ x Lc Mari’s Song ‘CTM-217’ (3)
Slc Rosella Jewel
Slc Rosella Parade (2)
Slc Rosella Sunset (2)
Slc Seagulls Mini Cat Heaven
Slc Tangerine Jewel 'Southern Cross' (4N) x Blc Waianae Leopard 'Bette'
Slc Tangerine Jewel ‘Southern Cross’ x Sc Dal’s Good One ‘Cynthia’ (2)
Slc Tiny Titan ‘Rich Orange’ x Sc Chester ‘Arai’
Thw CRB’s Supreme

Paphiopedilum/Phragmipedium

Mexipedium xerophyticum
Paph Alex’s Spots
Paph Armeni White (2)
Paph armeniacum x hangianum 
Paph barbigerum
Paph bellatulum x vietnamense
Paph bellatulum “Good Dorsal’ x villosum ‘Naeshan’
Paph Chocolate Shot 'Hot Dip' x (Kimberley Szabo x Kerry Ann) 'Birthday Present'
Paph conco-bellatulum 'Ching Hua' x hangianum 'No. 24' 
Paph Deer Lake ‘White Cloud’ x Stone Lovely “Green Angel’ – (30)
Paph delenatii ‘NV’
Paph delenatii x Golddollar ‘Tetragold’ (4N)
Paph delenatii x Pine Glow
Paph druryii ‘The King’ x ‘Charles’ (2)
Paph esquirolei ‘W.O.C’ x self
Paph esquirolei ‘alba’ (2)
Paph F.C. Puddle x In-Charm ‘Hsiao’ (3)
Paph fairrieanum – (21)
Paph fairrieanum ‘Yu Tong’ x sibling
Paph Fanaticum 'Landsdale' AM/AOC x micranthum 'Foxy’
Paph Fanaticum x Norito Hasegawa
Paph Fanaticum x vietnamense ‘Hsiao’
Paph Fumi’s Delight (5)
Paph Fumi's Gold x micranthum 'Red-n-Gold'
Paph Fumi’s Gold ‘K&H’ x micranthum ‘Darkest’
Paph Gemini x armeniacum
Paph godefroyae
Paph Golddollar
Paph Golddollar (primulinum var album x armeniacum var album)
Paph gratrixianum
Paph Hamana x Golden Acre
Paph hangianum (25)
Paph hangianum x delenatii (17)
Paph hangianum 'Nancy' x S. Gratrix 'Hsiao' 
Paph helenae (2)
Paph helenae ‘Crown’ x Yosemite Moon ‘C.H. #4’ – (21)
Paph Hellas ‘Westonbirt’ x Stargate ‘Blumen Insel 11’ (3)
Paph henryanum x sibling (4)
Paph hermannii (2)
Paph Ho Chi Minh ‘Pink Cloud’
Paph Iantha Stage
Paph In-Charm Handel (2)
Paph insigne
Paph Irish Fair Lady x Stone Lovely (3)
Paph Jade Dragon (10)
Paph Kevin Porter
Paph leucochilum x hangianum (2)
Paph Liberty Taiwan
Paph (Lisa Olivelees x Golden Key) x Paph hangianum semi-alba
Paph Lynleigh Kooperwitz (4)
Paph Magic Lantern (3)
Paph Magic Lantern ‘Hsiao’ x hangianum ‘Big Pouch’
Paph malipoense x hangianum
Paph Mem Rolf Bolin
Paph micranthum ‘Newbold’ x micranthum ‘Kerry Way’ (5)
Paph micranthum x armeniacum
Paph micranthum x Elise Lauren
Paph micranthum x hangianum (2)
Paph micranthum ‘Fatso’ x superbiens ‘Monster’
Paph micranthum ‘Red ‘n’ Gold’ x Fumi’s Gold (2)
Paph Mint Chocolate
Paph niveum (2)
Paph Norito Hasegawa (2)
Paph Norito Hasegawa 'Playfull' x micranthum 'Foxy'
Paph Pinocchio 'Dressden' x hangianum 'No. 26'
Paph Psyche ‘Perfect Circle’ x Conco-bellatulum ‘ys 8936 White’
Paph Quirola ‘Virginia’
Paph Rex
Paph Ruth Curran x Magic Mood 'June'
Paph Sakaki (4)
Paph spicerianum
Paph sukhakulii (4) 
Paph thaianum x armeniacum (5)
Paph tigrinum (4)
Paph Tonsuk
Paph venustum x self
Paph venustum x self (‘Credo Montagna’ x Hsinying’) (11)
Paph venustum ‘alba’ (3)
Paph venustum alba x venustum alba ‘Flat Petals’ (4)
Paph vietnamense (3)
Paph vietnamense x malipoense (2)
Paph Wenshanense 'Yellow Tiger' x hangianum 'No. 21' 
Paph Wossner Vietnam Love x vietnamense 'Yip San' (2)
Paph Yerba Buena ‘White Cap’ x Todd Clark ‘Greenlight’ (10)
Phrag Green Hornet
Phrag Lyn Evans Goldner
Phrag Noirmont (4N)


Pleuro

Dracula bella (2)
Masdevallia Blue Angel
Masdevallia Bob Hoffman ‘Anya’
Masdevallia caloptera
Masdevallia Carousel ‘Lolly Pink’ x fraseri ‘Hot Pink’
Masdevallia coccinea (magenta) – (5)
Masdevallia Copper Angel ‘Highland’ (2)
Masdevallia Copper Angel ‘Highland’ x Minaret ‘Persian Turban’
Masdevallia Falcata
Masdevallia Falcon Sunrise ‘Vaso’ – (2)
Masdevallia Falcon Sunrise x (Enchantment x Baby Doll) 
Masdevallia goliath
Masdevallia Harlequin x welischii
Masdevallia Machu Pichu
Masdevallia Machu Pichu ‘Jay Vee’ (2)
Masdevallia Magic Dragon (2)
Masdevallia Marguerite ‘Firewalker‘ (2)
Masdevallia Minaret ‘Lollipop’(2)
Masdevallia Myra Capricornia (4)
Masdevallia Partizan (2)
Masdevallia Peach Fuzz ‘Collectors’
Masdevallia Pichincha ‘Cape View’
Masdevallia Pichincha x welischii 
Masdevallia Red Baron (2)
Masdevallia Reggae ‘Striped’
Masdevallia Rein Sun
Masdevallia rima rima alba (4)
Masdevallia Rubicon ‘Beenak Wine’
Pleuro roezlii
Pleuro (Ancipitia) viduata (2)


----------



## Bolero (Aug 11, 2010)

I would like it noted that I have more plants but I had to cut out the miscellaneous part of my list to fit within the 10,000 word limit.

;-)


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 11, 2010)

WOW!!! Extensive list of orchids!!! Great collection!


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 11, 2010)

Yes, very impressive!!!! Jean


----------



## Roy (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah, the odd good plant or two there Darren.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 11, 2010)

!!!!!Holy cow. Is there any orchid you don't have??? :rollhappy:
Enviable collection, for sure.


----------



## Carper (Aug 11, 2010)

Very nice mixed collection there!

Gary


----------



## Bolero (Aug 11, 2010)

Orchid Fair next week......could be more plants shortly.

;-)


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 11, 2010)

Another very impressive list!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 12, 2010)

Excellent list but, only 2 besseae hybrids!? :sob:


----------



## Bolero (Aug 12, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Excellent list but, only 2 besseae hybrids!? :sob:



As I'm growing them cold (yes cold) I don't want to risk getting anymore. But shortly I am getting a glass house type structure and I will buy more of them after that. I am also getting a heater for it so things should turn around......more Brachy's and more Phrags is my goal.....

;-)


----------



## etex (Aug 12, 2010)

WOW- super impressive list!!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 12, 2010)

Bolero said:


> As I'm growing them cold (yes cold) I don't want to risk getting anymore. But shortly I am getting a glass house type structure and I will buy more of them after that. I am also getting a heater for it so things should turn around......more Brachy's and more Phrags is my goal.....
> 
> ;-)




Good!


----------



## Roy (Aug 13, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Good!



Captain Redphrag has spoken !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

